#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Σύγκριση συστήματων δόμησης

## Efpalinos

Σε αρκετές χώρες τα κτίρια χρησιμοποιούν συχνά φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες και ποιο εύκαμπτο σκελετό (χάλυβα, ξύλο) και η τοιχοποιία γενικά παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο στην ακαμψία του κτιρίου (συνήθως υπολογίζονται φορτία ανέμων αντί σεισμών). Οπότε δίνεται προσοχή ακόμη και η θέση και η κατασκευή τοιχοποιίας (μη φέρουσας). Νομίζω ανάλογο ρόλο έπαιζε και στη παραδοσιακή Ελληνική αρχιτεκτονική, όπου τουλάχιστον οι κατασκευές 1ου ορόφου έιναι πολύ παρεμφερείς με ότι γινόταν & γίνεται ακόμη αλλού.

Στην Ελλάδα, γιατί αναφέρεται πως με τα σημερινά δεδομένα δεν παίζει ρόλο η τοιχοποιία? Η αλλαγές των κανονισμών έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα την υπερ-διαστασολόγηση και τη δημιουργία πολύ άκαμπτων συνδέσμων/ κατασκευών? Αυτό όμως δεν μεταφράζεται σε εξαιρετικά σπάταλη μέθοδο δόμησης? 

Εντύπωση προξενούν τα τελευταία χρόνια οι διαστάσεις που παρατηρούνται ακόμη και σε μικρές κατασκευές με Φ.Ο. από σκυρόδεμα. Είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από αυτές σε παρόμοια κτίρια που υπάρχουν σε άλλες χώρες. Υπάρχουν πολλοί ποιο εύκολοι και φθηνοί τρόποι να αυξηθεί η ακαμψία ενός κτιρίου (π.χ χιαστί σύνδεσμοι / "bracing") οι οποίοι φαντάζομαι δεν θα έπιαναν τόπο στα Ελληνικά κτίρια λόγω υπερβολικού βάρους κατασκευής. π.χ άλλο να έχεις στύλους, δοκάρια & δάπεδα μεταλλικά ή ξύλινα που ζυγίζουν μερικές εκατοντάδες κιλά (ανά μ3) και άλλον να είναι από σκυρόδεμα, τούβλα, πέτρες, λάσπη και να ζυγίζουν 10δες τόνους ( ανά μ3). Μήπως κτίζουμε υπερβολικά ογκώδεις, ακριβές, ενεργοβόρες κατασκευές?

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε καλύτερα τον όρο *στιβαρότητα* που προτείνει ο Αβραμίδης και είναι πιο κοντά στον όρο stiffness. Η *δυσ*καμψία (εντελώς άκαμπτος είναι μόνο ο rigid_joint  :Χαρούμενος: ) είναι μέρος της στιβαρότητας. Τ' άλλα μέρη είναι η δυστρεψία, η δυστμησία και η δυστένεια.

Η στιβαρότητα λοιπόν είναι ένα μόνο ζητούμενο ή και μη. Μπορεί να θέλουμε με απλά λόγια ένα κτήριο εύκαμπτο σαν το καλάμι (λέμε τώρα!) και όχι δύσκαμπτο σαν τη βελανιδιά. 
Το άλλο ζητούμενο είναι η αντοχή, δηλαδή να αντέχει και να μη σπάει (θραύεται).
Επίσης, θέλουμε να μην έχουμε υπερβολικές παραμορφώσεις (το καλάμι δηλαδή δεν μας κάνει) για λόγους λειτουργικούς κυρίως.
Τέλος, καλό είναι να έχουμε ένα κτήριο που να μας προειδοποιεί πριν την κατάρρευση και να μην έρχεται αυτή απότομα, μπαμ και κάτω.

Οι σύγχρονοι κανονισμοί προβλέπουν όλα τα παραπάνω. Οι παλιοί όχι!

Βάζοντας στην εξίσωση οικονομικά, κοινωνικά, ψυχολογικά και μερικά ακόμα κριτήρια, σε συνδυασμό με το εν γένει θερμό κλίμα της χώρας μας, έχουμε καταλήξει στους τρόπους κατασκευής και στα κτήρια που φτιάχνουμε.

----------


## Xάρης

*Ξύλινες Κατασκευές*

Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ξυλεία για την κατασκευή ξύλινων κατοικιών, την εισάγουμε. Δεν παράγουμε ούτε τους μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους των ξύλινων κατασκευών, τους οποίους επίσης εισάγουμε.

Δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν εργαστήρια ελέγχου της ποιότητας της ξυλείας όπως πχ για το σκυρόδεμα.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι καν πιστοποιημένες οι ποιότητες της ξυλείας κατά τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα όπως υπάρχουν πιστοποιήσεις για το σκυρόδεμα και τις ποιότητές του.

Ούτε καν λογισμικά ελληνικά για διαστασιολόγηση ξύλινων κατασκευών και συνδέσεων όπως πχ υπάρχουν για το σκυρόδεμα και το δομικό χάλυβα, λογισμικά που θα έκαναν πιο εύκολη και οικονομική την εργασία του μελετητή.

Δεν υπάρχει επαρκής εμπειρία από μελετητές και επιβλέποντες.

Δεν διδάσκονται στα πολυτεχνεία, πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ εκτός από κάποια όπου είναι μάθημα επιλογής.

Δεν είναι κατάλληλες για το θερμό κλίμα της Ελλάδας λόγω έλλειψης βάρους και θερμοχωρητικότητας. Εξαιρούνται οι ορεινές περιοχές της χώρας.

Ίσως δεν ταιριάζουν στην ψυχοσύνθεση του Έλληνα που θέλει το σπίτι του να είναι "βαρύ". Ο κόσμος φοβάται (αδίκως νομίζω αν και το ξύλο αυτοαναφλέγεται στους 550°C αν θυμάμαι καλά) τις ξύλινες κατασκευές για τον κίνδυνο πυρκαγιάς. Τις φοβάται και για το σεισμό (κακώς). 

Δεν νομίζω ότι μακροπρόθεσμα (λαμβανομένης υπόψη της απαιτούμενης συντήρησης) θα είναι οικονομικότερες μια κατασκευής από σκυρόδεμα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα αναφέρεις Χάρη. Ειδικά ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας είναι πολύ μεγάλος. Αμέτρητες φορές έχω διαβεβαιώσει πελάτες για τα θετικά της ξηράς δόμησης, μια μέθοδο που χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς και για δεκαετίες έξω. Η ειρωνεία της υπόθεσης έιναι ότι ακόμη και τα θετικά μιας ογκώδους κατασκευής (π.χ. θερμική μάζα) δεν τα εκμεταλλευόμαστε.  Σιγά -σιγά  έρχονται αλλαγές στη νοοτροπία και στη δόμηση. Πολύ σημαντικός ο οικονομικός παράγοντας. Αν και συχνά το φτηνό, οικονομικό, οικολογικό σύστημα ή προϊόν, καθίσταται ακριβότερο στη πράξη λογω έλλειψης επαρκούς τεχνογνωσίας και εμπειρίας, όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις. Η παραγματικότητα έιναι πάντως πως χτιζουμε σπάταλα και ακριβά.  Ακόμη και μικρά μονώροφα κτίρια (πχ. κιόσκια, γκαράζ, διαστάσεων 3Χ5μ) κατασκευάζονται με υπερ-διαστασιολογημένο (over designed) σκελετό οπλισμένου σκυρόδεματος. Δεν έιναι υπερβολικό αυτό, σε μια εποχή που πλέον έχει αναδειχτεί η ανάγκη για βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη με σεβασμός και προστασία στο περιβάλλον & στον άνθρωπο? 
Λύσεις υπάρχουν όπως:
1. Ανάπτυξη νέας τεχνολογίας (π.χ. λογισμικό που ανέφερες)
2. Οικονομικά κίνητρα σε οικολογικές, φτηνές, ποιοτικές κατασκευές
3. Περισσότερα κίνητρα σε νέους μηχανικούς (διαγωνισμοί, βραβεύσεις, επιδοτήσεις)
4. Κίνητρα για έρευνα & ανάπτυξη, νέα ελαφριά βιομηχανία με στροφή σε νέα σύγχρονα υλικά
5. Κίνητρα για ανανεώσιμα δάση και σωστή διαχειριση του φυσικού πλούτου. (Σκανδιναβικά πρότυπα)
6. Ενημέρωση, επιμόρφωση, διάλογος -όπως κάνουμε εδώ

----------


## Efpalinos

Στη παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική είναι σύνηθες το ισόγειο κτιρίων να έιναι από πέτρα και ο όροφος από μπαγδαντί. Μέθοδος ή οποία έχει περισσότερα κοινά με το ΄σημερινό σύστημα ξηράς δόμησης πάρα με τη συνήθη τοιχοποιία με τούβλα.

Όταν αναφέρεσαι σε "Φινλανδικά σπιτάκια" φαντάζομαι εννοέις το "αρχιτεκτονικό στυλ" (?) Αν είναι έτσι συμφωνώ πως είναι άσχετο με την ελληνική αρχιτεκτονική. Οικολογική καταστροφή για τη χρήση Σκανδιναβικής ξυλείας γιατι? Από όσο ξέρω η υλοτομία στις χώρες αυτές βασίζεται σε αυστηρά κριτήρια αειφορίας. (τα δάση αναπληρώνονται, κλπ)
Συμφωνώ να μην δαιμονοποιούμε κανένα υλικό. Παράλληλα ας στηρίζουμε τις απόψεις μας σε επιστημονικά κριτήρια και έρευνες. Το οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα έχει αποδεδειγμένα υψηλή πρωταρχική ενέργεια (primary energy). Αν κρίνουμε και από το υψηλό κόστος και την ανάγκη επισκευών που προκύπτουν δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλο μέσο όρο "υγιούς" ζωής - τουλάχιστον όπως πιστεύαμε μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα. Γιαυτό έχουν αλλάξει και αρκετές φορές οι κώδικες.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Το σκυρόδεμα είναι από τα πλέον ενεργοβόρα υλικά τόσο για την παρασκευή του όσο και για την μεταφορά του.

----------


## cna

Λοιπόν, το όλο θέμα έχει να κάνει με την παράδοση. Παραδοσιακά λοιπόν η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησε το ξύλο ως βασικό δομικό στοιχείο, με εξαίρεση τις στέγες. Η ελληνική φύση είναι πλούσια σε πεύκα και έλατα, ξυλεία δηλαδή που χρησιμοποιούν οι Σκανδιναβοί ως δομική, αλλά οι μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις της θερμοκρασίας προκαλούν εσωτερικές ρωγμές στα ως άνω είδη. Τα μόνα είδη ξυλείας που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε είναι αυτή της καστανιάς, το κόστος αγοράς της οποίας όμως ανέρχεται στο τριπλάσιο της τιμής της εισαγόμενης πεύκης, και της βαλανιδιάς, η οποία έχει παρόμοιο κοστολόγιο με την καστανιά, αν φυσικά βρεθούν κορμοί ικανής διαμέτρου μιας και ξυλεύεται για θέρμανση. Στα παλαιότερα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούνταν και ο κέδρος αλλά και αυτός πλέον είναι δυσεύρετος και μη εκμεταλλεύσιμος εμπορικά. Έτσι λοιπόν ποτέ δεν αναγκαστήκαμε να εμβαθύνουμε στο θέμα της ξυλείας και γι' αυτό ακόμα και σήμερα "ξενίζει" το ξύλινο σπίτι. Πάντως αν κρίνω από τις τιμές της εισαγόμενης ξυλείας αλλά και από άρθρα σε περιοδικά που είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερα το ξύλο μάλλον έχει το ελαφρύτερο περιβαλλοντικό αποτύπωμα σε σχέση με το σκυρόδεμα. Επίσης στο σκυρόδεμα συνυπολογίστε και το "κατέβασμα" ολόκληρων λόφων για την εξόρυξη της πρώτης ύλης.

----------


## Efpalinos

Στη παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική το ξύλο δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στη κατασκευή στέγης! Το βρίσκουμε στις τοιχοποιίες, στο Φ.Ο., στα δάπεδα, κουφώματα, ακόμη και σε θεμέλια μάλιστα με συχνά καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τα σημερινά (πάσσαλοι), κλπ. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει εθνικό στρατηγικό σχέδιο και να δοθούν κίνητρα για ανάπτυξη βιώσιμης υλοτομίας όπως στις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες. Πιθανόν έτσι να υπήρχε και καλύτερη προστασία των δασών?

----------


## cna

Efpalinos αναφερόμουν στις χρήσεις του ξύλου ως φέρον δομικό στοιχείο. Έχεις δίκιο για τις ξυλοδεσιές των πέτρινων τοίχων. Απλά οι υπόλοιπες χρήσεις του (δάπεδα κλπ) είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστές. Πάντως ξύλινη κατοικία δεν θα βρεις πουθενά στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Μα έχω ήδη αναφέρει πολλά παραδείγματα και σε συγκεκριμένα δομικά στοιχεία (Φ.Ο.) και γενικά σε κτίρια. Σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό παραδοσιακής αρχιτεκτονικής το κατεξοχήν δομικό υλικό είναι το ξύλο. Δάπεδα δεν εννοούσα μόνο τη τελική επίστρωση αλλά και τον Φ.Ο.

----------


## Structur

Αναφορικα με την πρωτη δημοσιευση.




> Εντύπωση προξενούν τα τελευταία χρόνια οι διαστάσεις που παρατηρούνται ακόμη και σε μικρές κατασκευές με Φ.Ο. από σκυρόδεμα.


Χα, χα σωστά, τα τελευταια χρονια. Τι αλλαξε τα τελευταια χρονια? Απο υπολογισμους στο χερι πηραν οι παλιοι ενα pc με ενα στατικο και ξεκινησαν. 
Ακουγεται χαζο, και ομως η τεραστια σπαταλη υλικων γινεται λογω αναξιοπιστιας συγκεκριμενων προγραμματων. Δεν ευθυνονται τοσο οι αυστηροτεροι κανονισμοι.

- Αποτελει συσταση τα μικρα κτιρια, τα οποια εχουν και μη τυποποιημενη μορφη φορεα, αρα πολλες αβεβαιοτητες, να υπερδιαστασιολογουνται καπως.

- Η τοιχοποιια δεν λαμβανεται υπ' οψιν, γιατι υποτιθεται οτι αστοχει στο σεισμο σχεδιασμου.

----------


## Xάρης

Απλώς βελτιώθηκε το οικονομικό μας επίπεδο και ανέβηκαν τα επιθυμητά επίπεδα ασφαλείας.
Στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης βλέπουμε οικοδομές στα μέσα του '70 να έχουν υπολογισθεί με ε=0,06 (αντισεισμικός του 1959) όπου ε ο σεισμικός συντελεστής.

Πλέον έχουμε α=0,16.
Κάνοντας μια αντιστοίχιση περίπου 60% παραπάνω σε σεισμικά φορτία.

Θυμηθείτε ότι ακόμα και η ζώνη Ι με α=0,12 καταργήθηκε μετά τους καταστροφικούς σεισμούς σε Κοζάνη-Γρεβενά.

----------


## Efpalinos

Είναι ο συνδυασμός όλων των παραπάνω και πολλά άλλα. Έχω ακούσει από πολλούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς να ομολογούν πως δεν ξέρουν και πολλά από στατικά και τους τα βγάζει το πρόγραμμα. Οι αρχιτέκτονες δεν πάνε πίσω, φτιάχνουν ότι να 'ναι χωρίς να έχουν καν μια αίσθηση της κλίμακας του φ.ο. που απαιτείται και όταν τους βγάλει ο π. μηχανικός με το πρόγραμμα διαστάσεις "σούπερ-μάξι" αδυνατούν να αναλάβουν το ρόλο τους και να αντιπροτείνουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Βλέπουμε παλιές κατασκευές και έχουν ωραία κλίμακα, χάρη, φτιαγμένες με μεράκι και όμορφες λεπτομέρειες ενώ οι σύγχρονες πολύ συχνά ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

Ακόμη πιστεύω ότι παίζει ρόλο και η ψυχολογία σε συνδυασμό με το τι σπρώχνει η αγορά. Κάτι ανάλογο γίνεται και στην ευρύτερη καταναλωτική αγορά π.χ. αυτοκινήτων όπου υπερίσχυσε το "bigger is better" και μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια (λόγω και πτώσης $) είδαμε αυτοκίνητα "SUV" (οι Αμερικανοί πλέον τα αποκαλούν φορτηγά "trucks") να κυκλοφορούν στους στενούς Ευρωπαϊκούς δρόμους. Στη τυπική οικοδομή κατασκευάζουμε 2 σκεπές μια επίπεδη από ο. σκυρόδεμα και μια κεκλιμένη από ξύλο και κεραμίδι, αυτό τι σας λέει?

----------


## Xάρης

Η πλάκα από σκυρόδεμα στην οροφή είναι καλύτερη στατικά γιατί δημιουργεί διάφραγμα.
Επιπλέον, ίσως και να είναι οικονομικότερη γιατί αλλιώς η ξυλεία θα ήταν εμφανής.
Κερδίζεις και σε θερμομόνωση και σε αποθηκευτικό χώρο για "σαβούρα" ακόμα και αν η κεραμοσκεπή είναι ύψους 1,20μ

Όταν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει θα βάλει πολύ χάλυβα. 
Οι διατομές των δοκών έχουν μειωθεί ως προς το ύψος ειδικά για μεγάλα ανοίγματα και έχουν αυξηθεί ως προς το πλάτος, ορθά για να χωρούν τα σίδερα και να έχουμε τις αναγκαίες επικαλύψεις που παλιά δεν υπήρχαν. 
Οι διατομές των στύλων έχουν αυξηθεί πολύ για λόγους αγκύρωσης των οπλισμών.
Προστέθηκαν τα τοιχία που είναι εγγύηση απέναντι σε κάθε κακοτεχνία.
Τα πάχη των πλακών αυξήθηκαν αλλά αυξήθηκαν και τα ανοίγματα τους, οι επικαλύψεις.
Οι θεμελιώσεις αυξήθηκαν αδικαιολόγητα στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων. Όταν όμως δεν κάνεις εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη και δεν ξέρεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του εδάφους και το αν περνά ποτάμι από κάτω λες καλύτερα να κάνω μια θεμελίωση με πεδιλοδοκούς για να είμαι σίγουρος καθότι η αξία της ανωδομής και του περιεχομένου της έχει αυξηθεί πολύ και το σχετικό κόστος ως προς το συνολικό είναι μικρό.

Αν παλιά οικοδομή της επιλύσεις με σύγχρονα λογισμικά με τους τότε κανονισμούς θα δεις ότι δεν έχεις επάρκεια! Απλώς σήμερα δεν κάνουμε τις απλοποιήσεις του παρελθόντος. 
Τα σημερινά κτήρια θα αντέξουν πολύ περισσότερο από τα παλιά αλλά αυτό με τα χάλια των πόλεων μας δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό τελικά.

----------


## Efpalinos

Δε φταίει μόνο ο πελάτης, ο μηχανικός τι ρόλο παίζει? Απλά η λύση είναι ποιο "σίγουρη", απαιτεί λιγότερη εξειδίκευση σε κατασκευές ξυλείας /στέγης και σε περίπτωση αστοχίας έχουμε και τη πλάκα από κάτω. :P 

Το υψηλό κόστος δεν έιναι μόνο στα υλικά (εκεί που γουστάρει ο Έλληνας τα σκάει κανονικά π.χ. επενδύσεις μαρμάρου, πέτρας, κλπ.) Ο μεγάλος βραχνάς έιναι η ακρίβεια και η αναξιοπιστία στα εργατικά. Ειδικά στη περιφέρεια όπου τα συνεργεία είναι λίγα, η εξειδίκευση μικρή, ο ανταγωνισμός πάλι μικρός και σου προσφέρουν εργασία που αλλού θεωρείται τυποποιημένη αλλά τη χρεώνουν για χρυσάφι. (π.χ. ξηρά δόμηση)

Γενικά δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνιστικότητα. Συχνά σχεδιάζω ειδικές κατασκευές (π.χ. μεταλλικά κλιμακοστάσια, έπιπλα), στέλνω αναλυτικά σχέδια για προσφορά από γνωστές εταιρίες Αθηνών και ζητούν υπερβολικά ποσά. Αναγκάζομαι να κάνω τη κατασκευή με δυσκολίες στη περιφέρεια (έλλειψη εξειδίκευσης, υλικών, συνεχή επίβλεψη) όμως με πολύ μικρότερο κόστος. Τι μου λέει αυτό? Μπορούμε αλλά δεν θέλουμε.

*Υ.Γ.* Τώρα είδα και το ποστ του Χάρη. Το "Οικονομικότερη" για τη στέγη το εξήγησα πως το καταλαβαίνω. Για το επιχείρημα του αποθηκευτικού χώρου δεν συμφωνώ - δεν χρειαζόμαστε πλάκα από ο.σκυρόδεμα για παταράκια! Μια χαρά γίνεται με ξυλεία. Το ξύλο δεν χρειάζεται να είναι εμφανές το βάφεις αν δεν έιναι ΑΑ ποιότητας ή τοποθετείς γυψοσανίδα. Μάλιστα με την εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων από την αποφυγή της "πλάκας" επενδύεις σε καλύτερη μόνωση και μπορείς να έχεις πολύ ποιο όμορφους και επιβλητικούς εσ. χώρους με ποιο πολύ "αερα" στην οροφή και ενδιαφέρουσες φόρμες - αντί το βαρετό φλατ.
Με σαφώς μειωμένα φορτία από μια ξύλινη στέγη χρειάζεται το "διάφραγμα"  της πλάκας?

----------


## Xάρης

Τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται αλλά είναι καλύτερο, πιο σίγουρο, πιο εύκολο.
Όταν ένας μηχανικός αναλαμβάνει μελέτη-επίβλεψη-κατασκευή τότε είναι καλύτερα γιατί έχει τον έλεγχο παντού. Αν όμως ένας κάνει τη μελέτη όπως πχ εγώ, άλλος την επίβλεψη και άλλος την κατασκευή, τότε θεωρώ ως υποχρέωσή μου να φανταστώ τι μ...ες θα κάνει ο κατασκευαστής, τι αλλαγές θα ζητήσει ο ιδιοκτήτης στην πορεία των έργων χωρίς να ενημερωθώ, ότι ο μηχανικός που κάνει την επίβλεψη δεν θα είναι εκεί γιατί δεν πληρώνεται, και να συνυπολογίσω ότι για τα 400¤ που μπορεί να πάρω για μια μελέτη δεν μπορώ να αφιερώσω περισσότερο χρόνο. Όπως ειπώθηκε, ό,τι πληρώνεις λαμβάνεις.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ναι, αυτό προσπαθούμε κάπως να αναλύσουμε γενικά και ειδικά σε αυτό το θέμα που ξεκίνησα - τη διαφορά μεταξύ εύκολο και "εύκολο". π.χ. σκάβω και μερεμετίζω τοίχους για δίκτυα ή τοποθετώ δίκτυα σε σκελετό και μετά συμπληρώνω τοιχοποιία? Όντως έχει δυσκολία το δεύτερο όταν π.χ. ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν ξέρει τι ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά θα βάλει, ή ο υδραυλικός πως θα στηρίξει το καλοριφέρ (και ο αρχιτέκτων/ μηχανικός δεν ξέρει τι να προτείνει) και όλοι μαθαίνουν πάνω στη δουλειά. :P

----------


## Structur

Για τη στεγη που αναφερατε: Πολυ σωστα efpalinos, αλλα να συμπληρωσω
1. Αν ριξεις τα δοκαρια πανω, τα επιπλεον κυβικα ειναι πραγματικα λιγα, βεβαια αυξανεις τη μαζα του φορεα.
2. Το "σκαρωμα" πανω σε πλακα της στεγης, ειναι πιο ευκολο, και χρεωνεται λιγοτερο. Γενικως ξεμπλεκεις απο καποια πραγματα.

Η διαφραγματικη λειτουργια οπως ειπε και ο χαρης (ιδιες μετακινησεις σε ολους τους κομβους), ειναι το τελευταιο που ενδιαφερει στον τελευταιο οροφο.

@rigid. Εχουν πεσει οι τιμες, εγω οταν "βγηκα" στην αγορα ναι ηταν πεσμενες. Το γιατι ειναι ετσι το ξερεις. Αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι αν μπορουν να ξανα ανεβουν  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

